# No cuts for RMC, CFB Kingston: Defence chief



## SeR (25 Apr 2013)

I figured this might be of interest to some people.

http://www.thewhig.com/2013/04/19/no-cuts-for-rmc-cfb-kingston-defence-chief


----------



## dapaterson (26 Apr 2013)

Strictly speaking, he said "no further cuts", not "No cuts".


Though he might also have mentioned that as the CF consolidates from some smaller locations, some functions are moving to Kingston.


----------

